# What do I need to buy for LS7 clutch



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

I know i need the ls7 clutch, pressure plate and flywheel. what else do i need to get for my 2006 gto to make the swap work?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM parts house sells the kit. Make surw to replace the slave and install a remote bleeder.


----------

